# Breaker shortage?



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Outside taps are unlimited so,
No breakers, no problem, the show must go on.
View attachment 158715


----------



## CWL (Jul 7, 2020)

Well the feed to the transformer should be fused so........................................


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

CWL said:


> Well the feed to the transformer should be fused so........................................


There is a 1000 amp breaker for the utility main and a 1000 amp for the generator breaker.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

*Mounted* with twisted pair wire…totally legit. 

I like the screws coming _into _the cabinet, too.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

cuba_pete said:


> *Mounted* with twisted pair wire…totally legit.
> 
> I like the screws coming _into _the cabinet, too.


The screws are for the panel guts.


----------



## CWL (Jul 7, 2020)

Southeast Power said:


> There is a 1000 amp breaker for the utility main and a 1000 amp for the generator breaker.


I hope you know my comment was in jest.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

CWL said:


> I hope you know my comment was in jest.


It was a legit question, That could have been a utility main bypass


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

cuba_pete said:


> *Mounted* with twisted pair wire…totally legit.
> 
> I like the screws coming _into _the cabinet, too.


I just noticed your comment. Yes, it looks like orange white but, its jetline.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I just want to add that the colored wire doesn't cost any more than black. 
We do quite a bit of parallel feeders, using colors really helps speed up the work and, the utility guys like it, as they do not have to double check our work


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

Southeast Power said:


> I just noticed your comment. Yes, it looks like orange white but, its jetline.


Gah…I should have seen that. thanks.


----------



## Amberbailey619 (Oct 21, 2021)

cuba_pete said:


> Gah…I should have seen that. thanks.


I have tons of square d Cutler hammer zinsko, Eaton u name it breakers


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

But it’s inside that box …


----------

